# OmniGraffle and saving these files?



## Gambit (Apr 20, 2003)

Made a couple of files with the Graphical app. OmniGraffle. 
When I saved it I got .graffle (obviously).
But I want to be able to save these files into .jpg or .gif.

Ive tryed with GraphicalConverterer but no go. Tryed to open with P-Shop but no go.

Any advice?

Thanks!
/G


----------



## Gambit (Apr 20, 2003)

I think the prob is that I cant "Merge Layer down" since Its greyed out.
Ive got different layers in the document, pictures added with some text.

Mabye that or the fact that I simply cant save in other file formats than .graffle, but I find that hard to belive.

I guess my English isnt as good as it should be when working in an English Graphical appl. 

Either that or Im just not knowledgable enough.
But I refuse to give up just because a tiny obsticle here and there. Thats how one learns, isnt it 

/G


----------



## wiz (Apr 20, 2003)

dosen't the app itself have a convert to jpeg option?


----------



## Gambit (Apr 20, 2003)

Not when I saved.
Mabye I missed it somehow, that means I have to do all the work over again *sigh* 

Im on it...
/G


----------



## Gambit (Apr 20, 2003)

Is it possible that it wont let me save other than in .graffle file since there are layers (both text and pictures) that are not merged?

Well, the most important thing was for me to get the files printed and that workes *piewh*
/G


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 22, 2003)

Layers don't make any difference - try the Export command, that's where the choices are.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow! It worked 
Thanks Lazzo!

/G


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 23, 2003)




----------

